
Building a search system for log data – part 2 - otoolep
http://www.philipotoole.com/designing-a-search-system-for-log-data-part-2/
======
avitzurel
From what I have read (and I have to admit it's not a lot), this is re-
inventing logstash/elasticsearch integration only it's written in Go and not
Ruby/Java.

I would love to hear/read more about WHY would you reinvent this. Is it only
because it's Java/Ruby and you think Go is better?

I went to each of the parts and search ElasticSearch/Logstash keywords and
found nothing. Seems weird to even not mention those solutions.

Am I missing something?

~~~
otoolep
Ekanite author here - thanks for the comments.

This is not about replacing those systems. If you want to run the ELK stack,
Splunk, etc for your logs, that is great -- they are all good software,
mature, and do the job very well.

Ekanite is about the challenge of building the same functionality all within a
single binary, and seeing how well it will work. Drop a single binary on your
machine, don't worry about Ruby and JVMs, and you're done.

It's also about helping people understand how search and indexing systems work
internally, as it is quite interesting.

~~~
avitzurel
That's awesome! Kudos for this work.

[Off] What did you use to draw the graphics in the blog post?

~~~
otoolep
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/paper-notes-photo-
annotation...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/paper-notes-photo-
annotation/id506003812?mt=8)

[https://twitter.com/martinkl/status/604231388179648512](https://twitter.com/martinkl/status/604231388179648512)
gave me the idea when I saw his blog posts.

